# krate ale



## spoker (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## partsguy (Feb 21, 2018)

Who makes that?


----------



## spoker (Feb 21, 2018)

they were at the dealer show in vegas,there also on ebay,phantom and wine bottles s well,were originally for dealers at the show


----------



## Toyranosaur (Feb 12, 2020)

Gots me one o'these, I prize it highly.  Just so neat-O & seems to be at odds with the whole 'family'-oriented image.  Chris


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 12, 2020)

yeah, no.  ick.


----------



## Toyranosaur (Feb 13, 2020)

I haven't tasted it, you could well be correct!  :-D  I like to assume it's as high-quality as the old bikes, but a bit of doublethink  is involved undoubtedly....Chris


----------



## bikemonkey (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## bikemonkey (Feb 21, 2020)

Toyranosaur said:


> I haven't tasted it, you could well be correct!  :-D  I like to assume it's as high-quality as the old bikes, but a bit of doublethink  is involved undoubtedly....Chris



nice avatar, sir!


----------



## Toyranosaur (Feb 21, 2020)

Yours also!  I take it your name is.........Chesster?  :-D  Chris


----------

